# My tricycle collection



## mrflagman (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a link to my collection. I hope you enjoy the pics. If you have any info on any of the trike, I would appreciate it. I really don't plan to restore these as I think that will take away the charm of these little pieces of our childhood.
http://s854.photobucket.com/albums/ab104/mrflagman/Tricycle Collection/


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey, Greg...that green Midwest trike looks terrific with the correct seat on it now.  Thanks for sharing photos of your tricycle collection. Most of mine are hanging from bicycle hooks in the overhead floor joists in our basement at the moment. When I get a little stronger (still getting over a recent bad back sprain) I'll have to get them down for a photo session to post here.

Dave


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Dave... these little tricycles are kinda addicting. I am still looking for a seat for my Elgin Racer. Not really sure what it should look like and probably impossible to find. Also a seat for the black and orange Evans. The seat I have now is close I think. I'd love to see your collection sometime. Get better soon.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 3, 2010)

You could have fooled me with that Evans seat. Sure looks like it's an original part to the trike! For the Elgin seat I'm assuming the seat on this restored Elgin in another CABE thread is the original, and what you need for yours: http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?8977-1935-Elgin-Racer-Tricycle-restored If it is, I'll keep an eye out for one and give you a shout if I find one FS.

Dave


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 3, 2010)

I just picked up the seat on the Evans at an antique store last weekend. Same place as I got the Hawthorne Flyer.(There was a store next to the Auction site)  Lucky me


----------



## Zephyr (Sep 9, 2010)

Very nice collection! Gives me the need to start collecting them.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Sep 13, 2010)

Have two cool rare trikes will trade for a balloon bike  pics of trikes in my pic album      terry


----------



## mrflagman (Sep 13, 2010)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> Have two cool rare trikes will trade for a balloon bike  pics of trikes in my pic album      terry




I think you made me that offer once before I wish I had a balloon tire bike to trade or ride myself. Very cool trikes by the way.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 14, 2010)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> Have two cool rare trikes will trade for a balloon bike  pics of trikes in my pic album      terry




Terry, I have some NOS trike tires FS if you'd like to replace the missing one on the rear of your chain drive Ross trike.

Dave


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Sep 14, 2010)

dave send info on tires  terry


----------

